# Dynamic Arrays Debut September 24



## MrExcel (Sep 24, 2018)

Microsoft just announced Dynamic Arrays for Excel.

They say that Ctrl+Shift+Enter will not have to be used anymore.

It is the 4th item on this page: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/mic...cel-4-new-features-announced-today-at-ignite/

but I think it is the most important. My first article about them:
https://www.mrexcel.com/excel-tips/excel-modern-array-formulas-debut-in-office-365/


----------



## James006 (Sep 25, 2018)

Hello Bill ...

LOVE your article and your video #2233  ...

Seems that it will be a lot of Fun with this beginning of a new Excel Era ...!!!


----------



## RoryA (Sep 25, 2018)

About time they caught up with Google! 

This will make sorted, unique DV lists so much easier to maintain!


----------



## Peter_SSs (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks for the information Bill. Look forward to trying these things out!


----------



## James006 (Sep 27, 2018)

Hello Bill,

Would you happen to know if Excel 2019 on-premises version will include all these great functions you are describing with Modern Arrays ...

Thanks a lot for your insight ...!!!


----------



## RoryA (Sep 27, 2018)

No, it won't, to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## James006 (Sep 27, 2018)

RoryA said:


> No, it won't, to the best of my knowledge.



Thanks Rory ...


----------



## Eric W (Oct 2, 2018)

The new functions and the new calculation engine are already impressive.  I've looked over MrExcel's downloadable treatise on them, and it looks really promising.  I'll have to relearn how to do things.  I hope one of the future functions they hint at is a SPLIT function like VBA has.  It seems like a natural fit for the new paradigm.  You could have a Text-to-Columns done via formula.  Bill showed a way to update the old formula way, but that still looks awkward.


----------



## bdika (Feb 2, 2019)

I purchased a yearly subscription to Office 365 because of these new features, only to find that they are still not included. When will they be available?


----------



## MARK858 (Feb 2, 2019)

Some (if not all) are available now if you sign up to the Insiders program.

https://insider.office.com/en-us/


----------



## bdika (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi Mark858:

I signed up and got what I was looking for.

Thanks.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Jan 13, 2020)

Microsoft Help still appears to be saying that the new functions (in this case UNIQUE) " is one of several beta features, and currently only available to a portion of Office Insiders at this time. " and yet in this thread (posts 12-22) we have two users who are not Insiders who say they have the UNIQUE function. Have all the new dynamic array functions now been released to all 365 subscribers?


----------



## MARK858 (Jan 13, 2020)

No Peter I still don't have the new functions.


----------



## Fluff (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm not on the insider program, but got the Dynamic Array Functions at the end of November. MS are rolling them out slowly to see what happens.









						Office 365 filter function not working
					

Just subscribed to office 365,filter f7nction working on my laptop and excel on my  phone yet not working on other laptop, I have 5 devices which I can use the subscription on, why is the filter function working on some devices and not others!




					www.mrexcel.com


----------



## Peter_SSs (Jan 13, 2020)

Thanks Fluff. I had 'read' Bill's post to mean "Office 365 Insiders Monthly Channel accounts'. It's a bit of a mess until everybody gets the functions! And you don't know you have them unless you go looking. Anyway, that is clearer now. Thanks again.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jan 13, 2020)

Peter_SSs said:


> Thanks Fluff. I had 'read' Bill's post to mean "Office 365 Insiders Monthly Channel accounts'. It's a bit of a mess until everybody gets the functions! And you don't know you have them unless you go looking. Anyway, that is clearer now. Thanks again.


I agree.  It's great to see all this new functionality, but from my perspective I simply don't know when it's safe to use them.  Our entire company is on 365 but how am I supposed to know when these features are rolled out to all?  Is there some sort of announcement once they are truly released globally?


----------



## Fluff (Jan 13, 2020)

A complete disaster IMO, I only realised I had them when I copy/pasted a formula into Xl & it "spilled down", as it was the first time I'd seen it I was thinking WTF!!?

Hopefully MS will announce when all 365 subscribers have them, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## MARK858 (Jan 19, 2020)

Just an update I have just had the new functions added to mine (not sure exactly what day they were added, probably the 15th as there were Microsoft updates that day for me).


----------



## RoryA (Jan 19, 2020)

They announced a couple of days ago that they are generally available in the monthly release channel.


----------



## MARK858 (Jan 19, 2020)

RoryA said:


> They announced a couple of days ago that they are generally available in the monthly release channel.


Hi Rory, do you have a link as the only link I can see is the one below where I don't see them mentioning that the rollout is now generally available.








						Release notes for Monthly Channel releases in 2020 - Office release notes
					

Provides IT Pros with release notes for Monthly Channel releases for Microsoft 365 Apps in 2020



					docs.microsoft.com


----------



## RoryA (Jan 20, 2020)

It was in Joe McDaid's Twitter feed.


----------



## MARK858 (Jan 20, 2020)

Thanks got it 
Just in case anyone wants to see it (Jan 17 if anyone looks at this at a later date)...





						Joe McDaid (@jjmcdaid) | Twitter
					

The latest Tweets from Joe McDaid (@jjmcdaid). Program Manager working @Microsoft on the #Excel engineering team. #RecalcOrDie. Tweets are my own. Seattle ????????




					twitter.com


----------



## Eric W (Jan 21, 2020)

I'm a little bummed.  I got the latest Office updates this morning.  There are some obvious changes to the icons, the ribbon, and other odds and ends, but it did not include the dynamic array functions.


----------



## MARK858 (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi Eric, I didn't receive XLookup and XMatch (they are still only on the Insider program as far as I am aware) but I think I got everything else, is there anything other than XLookup and XMatch that you didn't receive?


----------



## Fluff (Jan 21, 2020)

Are you using 365 & if so what channel are you on?


----------



## Eric W (Jan 21, 2020)

365 yes, but it's a semi-annual channel, so that's probably why.  I'm on Version 1908, Build 11929.20562.


----------



## MARK858 (Jan 21, 2020)

That'll explain it, as far as I know the last release was only to the Monthly channel (still have a little wait for the lookup functions still it seems).


----------



## DataBlake (Jan 22, 2020)

guess i have to get 365 now


----------



## MARK858 (Feb 2, 2020)

Just an update in case anyone hasn't seen or realised it but XLookup and XMatch have now been put on general release to everyone with a 365 monthly channel subscription. Semi-Annual in the July release.


----------

